# Bar Refaeli wears a creation by Desigual during 080 Barcelona Fashion in Barcelona on January 29th, 2013 (32x) Update 2



## flogee (30 Jan. 2013)

​
thx d-mod


----------



## beachkini (30 Jan. 2013)

*Bar Refaeli wears a creation by Desigual during 080 Barcelona Fashion in Barcelona on January 29th, 2013 x1*

Hier sieht man deutlich warum sie nicht zu den Topmodels gehört, sondern 'nur' recht ansehnlich aussieht.



​


----------



## MetalFan (30 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Bar Refaeli wears a creation by Desigual during 080 Barcelona Fashion in Barcelona on January 29th, 2013 x1*

"'Nur' recht ansehnlich aussieht." 






Mich bringt sie zum :jumping:

:thx:


----------



## flogee (31 Jan. 2013)

*update x17*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
thx d-mod


----------



## sprudl (9 Feb. 2013)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## Skype (9 Feb. 2013)

Finde Sie hin und wieder auch ganz nett, aber irgenwie finde ich. Wenn man Sie sich so was länger anguckt. Denken könnte, joa sieht ja ganz hammer aus aber im Kopf ist die bestimmt total dumm.


----------



## Mike150486 (12 Feb. 2013)

Schöne Muskeln 

:thx: für die Bilder


----------



## Punisher (12 Feb. 2013)

einfach nur geil


----------



## zool (16 Feb. 2013)

Interessant, und ihr würdet sie bestimmt alle von der Kante schubsen was )))))
Ich find sie sehr hübsch auch wenn ich sie noch nicht persönlich kenne


----------

